# Hanging Quilt Rack with Shelf



## WANNAFARM2 (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm looking for some ideas. I did a quick search but didn't come up with much. I have a customer wanting to hang their quilt on the wall. They want to have quilt hanging open, completely unfolded. So instead of having a rod to drape the quilt over, I need a way to clamp the quilt the top of the quilt to hold it open. They had no specfics, they just want to hang the quilt. I was thinking about taking an extra step and making a shelf and than having the quilt hang underneath it. I haven't really seen anything like this before, nor have I ever made a quilt rack before, so I am just looking for some ideas and hope that maybe you guys can help point me in the right direction. Thanks, and I look forward to reading your comments.


----------

